# Living with Diabetes and Volunteering Day-York



## Houghton (May 24, 2012)

The Living with Diabetes Day is being organised by Diabetes UK Northern and Yorkshire in order to provide information and inspiration for people with diabetes, their carers, parents, relatives and partners. 

*The Free event takes place between 10am ? 4pm on Saturday 9 June at The Park Inn, York.*

The volunteer session is from 10am-12.30pm when people can find out more and will have the chance to network with existing volunteers. 

Lunch and refreshments will be available from 12.30pm.

The afternoon session is focused on life with diabetes.  From 1.15pm there will be help and advice from healthcare professionals and experts on diabetes.  

There are three workshops available:

A Diabetes Specialist Dietician from the Department of Nutrition and Dietetics at York Teaching Hospital will be speaking on ?Diet and healthy eating?. 

A Senior Lecturer in Diabetes Care at University of York will be discussing ?Everyday life with diabetes?. 

Diabetes UK will deliver the final workshop on ?Putting feet first?, providing information on their foot campaign.

To reserve your place at the ?Living with Diabetes Day? please book in advance. Places are free, but are limited.  You are welcome to come along to the whole event or just morning or afternoon.

*Call Diabetes UK Northern & Yorkshire on 01325 488606 today to book or email northyorks@diabetes.org.uk to reserve your place.*

The Park Inn, York is conveniently located on North Street, within a five-minute walk of the York Train Station.

charity no.215199


----------



## HOBIE (May 24, 2012)

Looks good Houghton !  I am getting ready for motorbike to spain & doing 6 bridges on Tyne (9.5mile on peddle bike for Duk) in late june. Would have done !!!  Good advert for it !!


----------

